# قطتي



## elhedgedji (2 d ago)

https://www.google.com/search؟q=٪D9٪81٪D9٪8A٪D8٪B8٪D9٪8A٪D9٪88+٪D8٪B9٪D9٪86+٪D8٪A7٪D9 ٪ 84٪ D9٪ 82٪ D8٪ B7٪ D8٪ B7 & oq =٪ D9٪ 81٪ D9٪ 8A٪ D8٪ B8٪ D9٪ 8A٪ D9٪ 88 +٪ D8٪ B9٪ D9٪ 86 +٪ D8٪ A7٪ D9٪ 84٪ D9٪ 82٪ D8٪ B7٪ D8٪ B7 & aqs = chrome..69i57j0i13i512l4j0i22i30l4.10079j0j7 & client = ms-android-oppo-rvo3 & sourceid = chrome-mobile & ie = UTF-8 # fpstate = ive & vlda:


----------

